# How to use a chain on the halter



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Just to store away for future use....and because I have a pushy stallion....how do you thread a chain through a halter? And also....what is the point of using a chain? How does it help and what does it do? Thanks,
EQ


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

You take the chain part and run it though the first hole of the halter on the left then under the horses chin, and clip it to the other hole on the right side. The only time I use it is if a horse I'm leading is really pushy. Once he gets too pushy or trying to rush then you tighten the pressure. But as soon as he stops you immediately release the pressure.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I like chains because then I get to do less work trying to control a horse in a strange situation. Never shank a horse with a chain on or otherwise rough it up. The point of a chain is so you don't have to do that.
It just gives a bit more bite when the horse pulls on the halter, so they aren't reefing your shoulder out of its socket. And especially for stallions, we like that.
A lot of people thread them differently. I like to get the long ones so that I can just thread is right around the nose band part and then the halter doesn't get pulled anywhere.
For showing you need to put it in through the bottom, to the left cheek, to the right cheek and up to the right side of the crown piece.

















Good luck!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

You thread the chain through the the joint on the side of your halter that you are leading on, across the nose (or under chin), through the other joint and hook on the upper stap, probably not helpful at all so here's some pictures....


----------



## Silversun (Feb 5, 2010)

The chain gives an extra support in controlling him. He does something bad, you flick your leadrope and is effective with some horses, but others need a chain. In that case when you flick the rope, they feel the pressure of it on their nose. The way I thread it threw is I take the clip put it threw the left side square on the halter, bring it threw it and point it torwards the ground. Then, thread it under the noseband, then over again and threw the right hand square and clip in the back. That may sound complicated but its very very easy lol
Whats your stallion look like?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

When I have used one I did what Anebel does, though I have very rarely used one and never on my own horse...

You can also carry a crop to move him out of your space when he gets too pushy.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am suprised someone that owns a stallion does not know the answers to these basic things. Sounds like your horse may not be a good match for you.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I am suprised someone that owns a stallion does not know the answers to these basic things. Sounds like your horse may not be a good match for you.


I think you're jumping to conclusions. Even the pro's have little things they don't know.  To own a stallion, you aren't REQUIRED to know exactly how to use a chain. A lot of horses are fine without and you just don't need to know how to use it until the situation arises.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> I am suprised someone that owns a stallion does not know the answers to these basic things. Sounds like your horse may not be a good match for you.



He's a 10hh pony, not a full size horse. I can control him, it's just annoying when he's always pulling.

Thanks guys! This was also useful because I will be showing my gelding at the fair this summer in some showmanship classes


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Using a chain was one of the 1st things I ever learned so to me it is very basic. Seems like this the prelude to situations when the stallion gets loose and I don't know if my mare has been bred. Or my nieghbors stallion got out and is with my mares. Seems like that is a common dilema on these boards


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Were the only people with horses on my street. And my mare is always being protected by my dominant gelding while she's prego. The stally knows who's boss....and it's not him lol. I guess everyone has their own idea of what's 'basic' and what's new information.


----------

